# Pedigree House



## Rubex (Jan 26, 2016)

After visiting a local nature reserve with my dog I stumbled across this house on the way home. From what I can gather the house may have been left some time in 1992. Going by the rosettes and framed certificates left in the house the owner liked showing Labradors and had won several Kennel Club awards including Best of Breed. 

The house is falling apart and none of the doors downstairs opened properly; they all scraped on the very low ceilings. Going through the gap in the stair door and making my way upstairs the distinctive smell of rats hit me. Noticing droppings all over the floor and spotting two rats chilling in the bathroom I decided to head back down.

























































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## DiggerDen (Jan 26, 2016)

That's a good spontaneous find. Very interesting place.


----------



## krela (Jan 26, 2016)

Blimey, it's not easy to win best of breed.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow, you've impressed me uncovering that, not everyday we get to see an orange bathroom.


----------



## smiler (Jan 26, 2016)

That's a cracking find Rubex, from your pics it looks completely untrashed and there's some nice bits an pieces left, as good as always, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 26, 2016)

Oooh I like that one rubex..nice find ☺


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 26, 2016)

10 out of 10 for this find. It doesn't look too promising from the outside, but you never disappoint.


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice find Rubex


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 26, 2016)

Very nice. It looks like he lived a simple life but took a pride in his dog.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 26, 2016)

Fantastic find again Rubex. That clock's interesting and the aga really cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyPandora (Jan 27, 2016)

Loving the carpet on the bath, lol. 
Nice find Rubex


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 27, 2016)

like that lots


----------



## Rubex (Jan 27, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> Wow, you've impressed me uncovering that, not everyday we get to see an orange bathroom.



Haha, yes Dauntless! I've never actually seen an orange bathroom  It's a shame the rats were in there otherwise I could have got some more pictures of it! 



smiler said:


> That's a cracking find Rubex, from your pics it looks completely untrashed and there's some nice bits an pieces left, as good as always, Thanks



Yes Smiler, there was no graffiti or vandalism here at all, which is always nice to see  it's tucked away nicely which probably helps.



LadyPandora said:


> Loving the carpet on the bath, lol.
> Nice find Rubex



Lol my nan and granddad still have carpet on their bath! Maybe it keeps the water warmer for longer :laugh: my favourite thing here was the funky wall tiles in the kitchen 

As always, thank you everyone


----------



## R1cho (Jan 27, 2016)

Cracking find, the carpet on the side of the bath is two fold, one to give the illusion of a completely carpeted floor and secondly to stop the draft of cold air that comes out from under the bath so your legs wont get cold


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice surprise find and great pics.;


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice find, thanks for sharing


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 28, 2016)

I really like that Glenfiddich box! The typewriter is rather nice too. Magnificent photos


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 29, 2016)

krela said:


> Blimey, it's not easy to win best of breed.



No it's not, especially when 'showing'(i.e. Crufts type situation) working breeds and not field trialling them. No matter what the Breed Standard states, all judges have their own favourite interpretation of the Standard. In the end you get to know the judges and if one needs 'Best In Show' or 'Best in Breed' to better sell pups, you only show under Judges favourable to your kennel stock. In the 60s and 70's I bred Samoyeds with a friend and both of us liking big, imposing dogs, made sure that we kept and bred dogs that were at the top end of the breed standard in size and confirmation. With Jean handling the dogs in the show ring (women make far better handlers in the show ring) we both did very well under the right judges. Sadly the breed has got smaller as more and more 'like em at the small end of the standard' judges came along. If I put Rak, my stud dog in the ring now, he'd dwarf some of the present day Champions. In my dotage, I have gone back to father's favourite - working Cocker Spaniels. They really keep you on your toes!

Rubex - You've done a good un here, really like your take on this place! Given what you have indicated about location etc., I think the people who lived here were well known breeders of 'old' style labs in their day. Thanks for the trip down memory lane.

Dauntless - Orange - it went By some fanciful name I think, was all the rage back then!


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 21, 2016)

Absolutely brilliant, I'd love to hear the story behind how these buildings just get left to rot


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 21, 2016)

Jon6D;321746 I'd love to hear the story behind how these buildings just get left to rot[/QUOTE said:


> If my assumptions are correct, there were no living relatives to take over the place in this case. Without a clear Will or instructions, friends can do very little and unfortunately as one gets older your circle of friends seems to rapidly get smaller.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 21, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> Absolutely brilliant, I'd love to hear the story behind how these buildings just get left to rot



Ben can you delete this duplicate entry please? Brain malfunction, starting to show my age!!


----------



## Potter (Feb 27, 2016)

It really does make you wonder how places get abandoned like this. I really like the unusual clock, and the old phone.

"two rats chilling in the bathroom"


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 28, 2016)

What a great find to stumble across! Loved the carpeted bath, everything looked so 80s. Enjoyed this - thanks


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 28, 2016)

Love it, what a through back, great post


----------

